# jd535 round baler convert 1000rpm to 540 rpm



## tipster5 (Dec 31, 2011)

First time chatting...ever. Here goes...
I have a jd 535 round bailer set up for 1000rpm pto and need to convert it to 540 rpm. I've heard about "flipping" the gear box and that a different output shaft from the gear box might be needed. Has anyone out there ever done this or have more detailed info or ideas where to check this out? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Flipping the gearbox i did on my Vermeer SJ 605 it is designed to do this. If on your JD I don't know. Your service manual should tell you. It was easy on mine except for a couple of nut bolts that were strategically placed by a engineer with a warped sense of humor. There should be some ident on the casing if you can flip I would think And yes you will need a 540 coupler at the tractor pto


----------



## tipster5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. 
Service manual is definetly a must (just ordered it) but my impression is it isn't set up to convert as easily as your Vermeer. Hope my impression is incorrect and hope the same engineer with the warped sense of humor didn't design this thing. Then again, I think you've got to be just a bit warped to be good engineer anyway.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL good luck... Im sure somone on here has done it to the JD hang in there


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I did just the opposite on my 466 and it appears you have the same gearcase. (or at least the JD website has it listed as a sub.)


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and I don't think you will need anything but the new yoke


----------



## tipster5 (Dec 31, 2011)

That's good news. I'll take a look at the site and see if all the rest of the drive parts are the same comming out of the box for the 540 and 1000. Thanks.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

It is my understanding that none of these balers make it out of the factory set up for 1000 rpm. Dealer has to switch the gearbox at setup


----------



## tipster5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just talked to a real helpful jd parts guy. He said that all of the parts are the same except the drive shaft comming out of the gear box. The 1000 is 30+ inches while the 540 is 28 1/8. So it's a matter of rotating the gear box so that the input becomes the output and cutting the drive shaft down to size. If I were going the other way, I'd need a different drive shaft. This all sounds like it should take a few hours of my time which means that it'll actually take a few days or more likely weeks. I won't get to this project for a month or so but will follow up with how it went, or more likely will get part way through and be back here pleading for help. Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

tipster5 said:


> Just talked to a real helpful jd parts guy. He said that all of the parts are the same except the drive shaft comming out of the gear box. The 1000 is 30+ inches while the 540 is 28 1/8. So it's a matter of rotating the gear box so that the input becomes the output and cutting the drive shaft down to size. If I were going the other way, I'd need a different drive shaft. This all sounds like it should take a few hours of my time which means that it'll actually take a few days or more likely weeks. I won't get to this project for a month or so but will follow up with how it went, or more likely will get part way through and be back here pleading for help. Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Well I don't remember switching shafts my 466 but maybe I did. Been too long


----------

